# Should Mavs Nab Evans?



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=521
*Should Mavs Nab Evans?*
By David Lord -- DB.com

A window of opportunity that we think merits Mavs’ investigation: The pursuit of athletic 2-guard Maurice Evans – and no, he hasn’t yet signed his offer from Golden State.

Would the Mavs have any interest in Evans as an additional swingman on this roster, as yet another candidate for important minutes at the 2? Evans is an athletic high-flying 6-5 shooting guard, has a reputation for solid defense, turns 30 this fall, and played a sizable sixth-man type role (24 mpg) for Orlando's playoff team last year (while averaging nine points and three rebounds and game and shooting 49 percent, 40 percent on 3’s). Evans started 47 of his 68 regular-season games in Orlando after starting the season with the Lakers.

He's a free agent looking for a home, and supposedly reached a deal with the Warriors starting at $2M and totaling $6.4M over three years. Seems like a bargain. … But the deal is crumbling, and the Mavs do have the assets to make a better offer.

From the Contra Costa Times: http://www.contracostatimes.com/warriors/ci_9969553?nclick_check=1

The Riverside Press Enterprise reported [Evans] signed for three years, $6.4 million. But he has not signed the deal, the source said. The numbers were settled on before Evans backed out. Why? You’re right. He wants more money.

So, here’s the deal. If Evans wants too much, the Warriors will match Kelenna Azubuike, who plays the same position. If Evans takes the offer, they will sign him and let Azubuike go to the Clippers, who signed him to the offer sheet for three years and just over $9 million. The Warriors aren’t jumping too much higher, if at all. He certainly won’t be getting the deal Azubuike will. Evans turns 30 in November. Azubu ike turns 25 in December.

This all has to go down by Friday, the Warriors’ deadline for matching Azubuike.

So the parties are involved in a sort of Game of Chicken: Azubuike remains in play for Golden State, which could mean Evans is back on the display rack.

Therefore, if the Mavs want him (we’ve got no confirmation of that at this point) it appears there is a wide-open window of opportunity here.

How? The Mavs could trump Golden State's offer and make him a 25-percent larger offer, with a three-year, $8M deal starting at almost $2.5M, and use Eddie Jones' contract as the match in a sign-and-trade to gain the cap ability to add him.

Why would Orlando cooperate? Orlando – a legit contender in the East - might see Jones as a possible veteran contributor and inexpensive one-year replacement for Evans. (For what it’s worth, in DB.com’s conversations with Jones, he would love to find a way to be nearer his wife and children in Miami.) If that's not incentive enough, a payment of $2M cash along with Jones would clearly give the Magic a no-cost-to-them offer, and anything beyond that (a second-rounder, or more cash) guarantees the Magic something for their trouble even if they don't want Jones.

Evans started the season with the Lakers, earning 14 mpg before being dealt with Brian Cook for Trevor Ariza. The Kansas native played for Wichita State before finishing his college career at Texas.

Do the Mavs see Maurice Evans as better than what they already have at the 2? If so, all this costs is money, and a team supposedly trying to preserve their MLE a month ago shouldn't hesitate on this size of an offer if they see an available upgrade here.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Evans is an upgrade over Stackhouse. You can only value Stacks fadeaway spin move so much and his lack of D doesn't help either. Evans can knock down open shots and play D. We don't have enough players that fit this description.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Would be a solid addition, can't say I'd excited about it either...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Better than what we have.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

t1no said:


> Better than what we have.


Exactly...
Were down up 2 points with 38 seconds left in a playoff game against the Spurs or Lakers (pick you're poison). We need a stop. Who would you rather have at 2:
A. Jason Terry
B. Jerry Stackhouse
C. Gerrald Green
D. Maurice Evans


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Evans is now a Hawk. I almost like what he brings to the team more than Childerss' ugly shot and inexperience brought. 

I keep having the feeling Cuban doesn't want to pay anyone till his Cub's deal goes down. They could have that much blind faith in Rick as a coach but that seems just as crazy. Guess I've been spoiled from previous years when Nelly was moving players just to keep things interesting. Just look at Golden State these days.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

stevemc said:


> Evans is now a Hawk. I almost like what he brings to the team more than Childerss' ugly shot and inexperience brought.
> 
> I keep having the feeling Cuban doesn't want to pay anyone till his Cub's deal goes down. They could have that much blind faith in Rick as a coach but that seems just as crazy. Guess I've been spoiled from previous years when Nelly was moving players just to keep things interesting. Just look at Golden State these days.


That could be true, hopefully there will be a decision soon. It's almost the opposite now, we have had the same core four straight years now, Kidd for Devin was the only major exchange.


----------

